
Which services do you use to speak to your users? - qasimmunye
I&#x27;m looking for some services that would make this whole process easier.<p>I&#x27;ve stumbled upon Instabug which has some pretty cool features where you can post an in-app survey, follow up with in app chats etc. I&#x27;d imagine this would have a much better conversion rate than just emailing. But its crazy expensive for an indie dev.<p>Are there any services dedicated to this problem that&#x27;s friendly to indie devs?
======
maktouch
We use [https://crisp.chat](https://crisp.chat)

There's some small quirks to iron out but overall, great product, super great
price.

